# Center Gauge Pod



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Wish i could find these for sale...
This one was a custom job just for the R Miller car









Would be helpful so you don't have to worry about the airbag in the A Pillar throwing the gauges at you


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Wish i could find these for sale...
> This one was a custom job just for the R Miller car
> 
> 
> ...


I like those, I am sure someone out there could make you some if you offered enough for them. Those are sweet I would like a set myself.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you contact a shop in your area that has expertise in custom fiber glass enclosures[I would search for an audio shop], and see if they can make something for you that works. If I had a 1.4T and a need for gauges I would have had a shop make this for me years ago, but alas I have a 1.8 and so these mods are not in my immediate list of things to do.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've seen a boost gauge in the coin slot in front of the shifter


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Now THAT looks _both_ *useful* _and_ *functional*!


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I would love to have that as well.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Now THAT looks _both_ *useful* _and_ *functional*!


That doesn't help us who have the upgraded sound system


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Rocky87 said:


> I've seen a boost gauge in the coin slot in front of the shifter


Any pictures or links? If its sits in enough and does not interfere with the manual shifter, I'd like to look into this.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> If you contact a shop in your area that has expertise in custom fiber glass enclosures[I would search for an audio shop], and see if they can make something for you that works. If I had a 1.4T and a need for gauges I would have had a shop make this for me years ago, but alas I have a 1.8 and so these mods are not in my immediate list of things to do.


I will have to locate a decent shop in my area and see what they say, thanks for the tip



Rocky87 said:


> I've seen a boost gauge in the coin slot in front of the shifter


That could be interesting.


----------

